
Intel acknowledges reboots - rkuska
https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00088&languageid=en-fr
======
rkuska
> Updated Jan. 22

> ...

> We recommend that OEMs, Cloud service providers, system manufacturers,
> software vendors and end users stop deployment of current versions on the
> below platforms, as they may introduce higher than expected reboots and
> other unpredictable system behavior.

------
gbvy
> For those concerned about system stability...

At least we know the Intel PR and Marketing teams are hard at work

